# The EoM Psion & Psychic Warrior.



## Great Cthulhu (Dec 25, 2002)

I was kicking around the idea of adding the EoM Mage to my Greyhawk game. But I didn't want to invalidate the Wizard/Sorceror or inconvience my players with a new set of magic rules. Plus there was already a power point using class in the Psion & Psychic Warrior. Seemed like a lot of effort with very little payoff.

But the more I thought about it the more I liked the EoM Mage better than the Psion or Psychic Warrior.  It wouldn't take much to twitch the flavor of the Mage to make it a Psion. Than I could dump that bag of headaches called the Psionics Handbook.

So here goes*:

(*note tha some of these changes reference the Psionic's Handbook)

First the vocabulary.

Mage = Psion
Spell lists = Disciplines
Spells = Powers
Metamagic feats = Metapsionic feats
Cantrips = Talents
Caster = Manifester
Caster level = Manifester level
Casting a spell = Manifesting a power
Magical Boons = Psychic Gifts
Dispel Magic = Negate Power
Scry = Remote View
Divination = Clairsentience
Spellcraft = Psicraft

Changes to the Mage.

The class is now called the Psion

The power source of Psionics is the manifester's own willpower and spirit. The psion does not use arcane languanges or mystic gestures to convince extraplanar energies or beings to grant him his power. Instead meditation and will focused through desire change the world around him.

Abilities: Intelligence is replaced with a Psion's Wisdom for purposes of bonus power points. Charisma still determines a powers Difficulty Class.

Class Skills:  Autohypnosis, Concentration, Craft, Diplomacy, Negate Power, Clairsentience ,Intuit Direction, Knowledge, Profession, Remote View, Speak Language, Stabilize Self, Psicraft

Powers (Spells): This section has not changed except for the terms used.

Bonus Languages: The Psion lacks this ability.

Minor Psychic Gifts (Magical Boons):
1) Bonus Feat: This must be a Psionic, Metapsionic, or Item Creation Feat. 
Psionic feats are found in the Psionic Handbook and should work with little or no conversion. 
Metapsionic feats are just Metamagic feats renamed for flavor. They still follow the rules for Metamagic feats
2) Chosen Discipline: As Chosen Spell List
3) Lesser Psychic Enhancement: As Minor Magical Infusion
4) Resist Fear
5) Spiritual Medium

Moderate Psychic Gifts
1) Psychic Enhancement: As Moderate magical Infusion
2) Sixth Sense
3) Imbue Psycrystal: As the Psionic handbook

Major Psychic Gifts
1) Defensive Anima: As per Aura of Defense
2) Companion Spirit
3) Illusory Visage: As Great Glamour
4) Greater Psychic Enhancement: As Major Magical Infusion


Miscellaneous rule conversions:

Psionic Powers are considered Spell-like Abilities.

Psionics do not suffer from a Arcane Spell Failure chance.

A psion is not limited in which kind of disciplines he can learn. I figured since the PsiHb Psion can do pretty much what his arcane or divine counterparts can do there was no logical reason to restrict this version.

Powers do not require verbal or somatic components. Instead a Psion generates a minor mental image of his personal aura flaring out from him during the manifestation of a power. This has the same chance to be noticed as normal spell casting. It is up to the manifester what the anima flare looks like.

Because of the power display, Psions have there own Metapsionic feat to hide it.

Hide Power (Metapsionic)
A skilled Psion can hide his anima display from those around him.
Benefit: The Manifesters display is hidden from prying minds if the power is cast at a +1 level modifier.

I have been kicking around the idea of adding psychic combat, but thought it might be a bit unbalancing with all of the other abilities.  Maybe I will introduce it as a Discipline called Psychic Combat.

The Psychic Warrior: The player can multiclass his Psion into a fighter type class if he wants to duplicate these. Or maybe I will add a true class if the idea gets some support.

Other than this I would like to hear some feed back. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 25, 2002)

Your ideas look pretty good there.  Natural 20 Press can't publish anything like this, of course, since the PsiHB isn't OGL, but I can throw in some advice.

I would require the armoured casting boon at first level for psions (and psychic warriors).  It would help keep them balanced with the wizards and such.

I wouldn't put psychic combat in, but I've never liked it, anyway.  The only place I've seen psychic combat like D&D's is in the X-Men, and that wasn't even very much like it.  I've got some ideas for an evocation list that would use a mental atack, but I didn't fully develop it yet.  The book got full enough just covering PHB style magic.

For the psychic warrior, I would develop a class along the lines of the grey/red mage -- at least for their BAB, saves, and spellcasting level.  You might give a d8 HD (something the grey/red mages should have had, upon reflection) and a boon every 5th level.

Other than that, it looks pretty good.  You might not be able to adapt all the psionic powers, but I'm trying to cover as much of the same ground in the accessory book as possible.  All in all, you're doing what I'd hoped would happen with the book.


----------



## Great Cthulhu (Dec 26, 2002)

Wow! That was quick! Thanks. Anybody else?


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 26, 2002)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> *Your ideas look pretty good there.  Natural 20 Press can't publish anything like this, of course, since the PsiHB isn't OGL*




The PsiHB is currently part of the gentlemens' agreement, and is, in fact, listed in the beta version of the SRD under the Open Gaming License. While it hasn't been formally released, the content found there can be used in d20 licensed products. In short, Natural 20 Press could produce something like that.

Go check it out here: http://opengamingfoundation.org/srd.html


----------



## LRathbun (Dec 26, 2002)

Just a quick question re OGC.  I can't find anywhere in the PDF of EoM where it sets out what is and what is not OGC.  Is it there somewhere?


----------



## r-kelleg (Dec 27, 2002)

Excellent !


----------

